# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Shut up!!!!!

## heitor91

Please mates, how is 'SHUT UP' in Russian? When saying it to my class, one teacher of mine likes to say it in many languages (even in Ukrainian!) and I told her I would learn it in Russian to tell her, but I didn't...  ::  And I need your help! If you could show me many opitions, it'd be better. Thank you sooooooooo much!

----------


## Friendy

"заткнись" or "заткнитесь"

----------


## heitor91

Thank you very much, but what is the difference between them (singular and plural?) and are they already on imperative form? Thanx again!

----------


## Friendy

Yes, both are in imperative form. The first is singular and the second is plural or singular formal (that is if you use "вы" addressing the person in question)

----------


## heitor91

Yay!!!!! Thank you vey very very very much, Friendy! Please, one last thing: is the stress on заткнись and заткнитесь?

----------


## Бармалей

> Yes, both are in imperative form. The first is singular and the second is plural or singular formal (that is if you use "вы" addressing the person in question)

 You would tell someone in formal situation to "shut up?"  :P

----------


## heitor91

I thought about it too: Dear mister Johnes, please shut up. Doesn't sound very good, but the вы forms can be used on plural: Shut up y'all! That is what I want, as my teacher tells it to evereyone in the grade!  ::  But what about the stress?

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by Friendy  Yes, both are in imperative form. The first is singular and the second is plural or singular formal (that is if you use "вы" addressing the person in question)   You would tell someone in formal situation to "shut up?"  :P

 Yeah, I can imagine it. Let's say that person who I always communicate with on (by?) plural frustrates me way more than I can comprehend. I would still talk to him/her using plural just because I'm used to it, but I can say "заткнитeсь" to this person in this situation.

----------


## Moryachka

It's заткн*и*сь and заткн*и*тесь.  By the way - this has made me think of a question.  Is заткнуть related to тыкать/ткнуть?  Do you think that заткнись! could be translated as "shove it!"?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

What about "молчи!"?

----------


## Rtyom

> It's заткн*и*сь and заткн*и*тесь.  By the way - this has made me think of a question.  Is заткнуть related to тыкать/ткнуть?  Do you think that заткнись! could be translated as "shove it!"?

 Затыкать has the original meaning "to cork up". So, when you propose to someone заткнуться you literary mean that the annoying person has something in his throat and can't utter a word.

----------


## Rtyom

> What about "молчи!"?

 In more official situations it's possible to use "помолчите!" However, to me it's a bit impolite.

----------


## Dimitri

заткнись! 
закройся!
закрой пасть!
завались!
замолкни!
ну и еще пара матных. Кто хочет знать пишите в личку   ::

----------


## JJ

> What about "молчи!"?

 Замолчи! Замолчите!
Заткнись sounds a bit rude.

----------


## basurero

Is it rude to say "закрой рот" or "не говори?"

----------


## Leof

Yes закрой рот is a very rude words,
We say не говори just when a)we ask someone to stay silent b)when we ask someone to not open the secret within some other person and c)when the said thing is so common that there is no need to talk about it 
-Сегодня чудесная погода!
-(И) не говори... (yes it's obvious - no need to argue)

----------


## Dimitri

> What about "молчи!"?

 можно, но это не грубо :))

----------


## heitor91

::   *Just watching the topic while you make interesting questions and get intelligent and infulent answers*  ::

----------


## heitor91

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  What about "молчи!"?   Замолчи! Замолчите!
> Заткнись sounds a bit rude.

 OK, but what about the stress? Thank you!!!!

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Yes закрой рот is a very rude words,

 "Are"?  ::  
There's an identical phrase in English, but it's considered to sound pretty... stupid. People usually stick to "shut the (hell/fuck) up".

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  What about "молчи!"?   Замолчи! Замолчите!
> Заткнись sounds a bit rude.

 Shut up sounds rude as well.

----------


## basurero

Or you can say "Shut that twisted hole in your face you dirty old spinster."

----------


## Rtyom

> Or you can say "Shut that twisted hole in your face you dirty old spinster."

 Why twisted?  ::  
Does "zip your lip" contain something special?

----------


## basurero

> Why twisted?

 Twisted as in vile and repugnant.   

> Does "zip your lip" contain something special?

 Hmm... sounds like a euphemism perhaps.... maybe one used with young children....

----------


## DDT

There is nothing extra in the meaning of "zip your lip"

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Does "zip your lip" contain something special?

 Heh, well it sounds funny, at least. I can't really picture it being said any other way than "zip yer lip", though.

----------


## groovychick

how about "shut your gob"? or in cockney "shut ur north an' south"   ::  
stress: молч*и*

----------


## adoc

> You would tell someone in formal situation to "shut up?"  :P

 Could be sarcastic: 
Уважаемая, заткнитесь и уберите свои шмотки. 
It's like saying "Would you be so kind as to shut TF up"

----------


## heitor91

Mates, you rock! 1001 ways to say 'shut up'!!! I'll write a book.

----------


## basurero

Как насчет следующие варианты.... они глупы, скорее всего  
Держи рот закрытым! 
Не открывай рот!
Поставь насок в рот!
Никто не хочет слышать тебя!
Делай вид, что у тебя нет рта! 
Грубы ли?  ::

----------


## adoc

They sound retarded and will most likely make the adversary laugh

----------


## basurero

Lol, that's what I expected!   ::

----------


## adoc

I've noticed that Russians use different principles than English to emphasize a phrase.  English people would make up an extended metaphor, while Russians are more likely to find another word (maybe because otherwise the sentence will be too long).  Hence you are more likely to hear something like this: 
Закрой пасть
Прикрой ворота
Не воняй
Не жужжи

----------


## Dimitri

> Прикрой ворота
> Не жужжи

 не давай лольных выражений   ::

----------


## basurero

> лольных

 Не может быть... шутишь?

----------


## Dimitri

> лольных
> 			
> 		  Не может быть... шутишь?

 ? %)

----------


## basurero

Что значит 'лольный?'  
Заимствовано ли это слово из английского языка, то есть, оно англицизм 'LOL?'

----------


## Dimitri

> Что значит 'лольный?'  
> Заимствовано ли это слово из английского языка, то есть, оно англицизм 'LOL?'

 прилагательное от слова "лол" :))
но только не говори это слово в реале.. только в интернете %)

----------


## adoc

> Originally Posted by adoc  Прикрой ворота
> Не жужжи   не давай лольных выражений

 Почему бы и нет?    ::  Обшая концепция понятна, словом.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by adoc  Прикрой ворота
> Не жужжи   не давай лольных выражений     Почему бы и нет?    Обшая концепция понятна, словом.

 потому что смешно будет выглядеть в устах иностранца, да и в устах русского тоже

----------


## adoc

> потому что смешно будет выглядеть в устах иностранца, да и в устах русского тоже

 Охрипни   ::

----------


## Dimitri

ха-ха-ха..

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  
> потому что смешно будет выглядеть в устах иностранца, да и в устах русского тоже   Охрипни

 Ха-ха-ха-х...х...х...кха...кха...кха... 
My two cents: 
Захлопни хлебало! Останови шарманку! Пошёл в Бобруйск!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

смеются, а мы иностранцы ни фига не понимаем.

----------


## Rtyom

Так уж ни фига?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Закрой варежку!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Так уж ни фига?

 Захлопни хлебало! Slam shut the breadbox, верно? 
Останови шарманку! - Stop the music box, верно?
Пошёл в Бобруйск! - город такой в Беларуси... http://www.bobruisk.org/  (ну и что?)

----------


## Rtyom

Верно. 
А в Бобруйск сейчас посылают в интернете. В отличие от реального города это место для всех тех, кто кому-то не нравится. Обычно пишется "бабруйск".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Захлопни хлебало! Slam shut the breadbox, верно? 
> Останови шарманку! - Stop the music box, верно?
> Пошёл в Бобруйск! - город такой в Беларуси... http://www.bobruisk.org/  (ну и что?)

 Хлебало = рот (а не хлебница или хлеб  ::  ).
От слова хлебать - пить или есть (обычно что-нибудь жидкое, напр. суп). 
Чай не лаптем щи хлебаем (поговорка). 
Бобруйск - любимый город _падонков_ (см. "падонковский" слэнг).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

аха, у нас такое место в Норегии тоже. 
Dra til Blokksberg (пошел в Бобруйск) или Dra dit pepper'n gror (пошел туда, где растут перцы)
а по-английски вспоминается только - go to hell 
Ну ладно, не выдержался, что такое превед (объяснение по-английски, пожалуйста) и сцуко? спасибо

----------


## Rtyom

Не выдержал.  Превед = привет (this is a Russian Internet joke based on a American drawing by John Lurie "Suprise!". )
Сцуко = сука (but used as an intensifier, not a noun)

----------


## net surfer

> Как насчет следующие варианты.... они глупы, скорее всего 
> ...
> Поставь насок в рот!

 I didn't get that one with насок.  следующИХ вариантОВ

----------


## Dimitri

> Как насчет следующие варианты.... они глупы, скорее всего  
> Держи рот закрытым! 
> Не открывай рот!
> Поставь носок в рот!
> Никто не хочет слышать тебя! => Никто не хочет тебя слышать!
> Делай вид, что у тебя нет рта! 
> Грубы ли?

 они может и грубы, но скорее они смешны   ::  так что лучше не говори их =)

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Как насчет следующие варианты.... они глупы, скорее всего 
> ...
> Поставь насок в рот!   I didn't get that one with насок.  следующИХ вариантОВ

 
Хехе спасибо. Я только взял эти варианты с потолка. 
Ну, в английском языке можно сказать "put a sock in it (mouth)"

----------


## net surfer

> Ну, в английском языке можно сказать "put a sock in it (mouth)"

 Oh, it's нОсок. Then you should use the verb "засунь" not "поставь". Anyway we don't say it in Russian. Hehe that засунь made me remember one more rude variant "засунь язык в *опу!"

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by basurero  Ну, в английском языке можно сказать "put a sock in it (mouth)"   Oh, it's нОсок. Then you should use the verb "засунь" not "поставь". Anyway we don't say it in Russian. Hehe that засунь made me remember one more rude variant "засунь язык в *опу!"

 засунь язык в ж*пу
лучше так
а то могут недопонять )

----------


## net surfer

У *basurero* достаточно мозгов, а кто не поймёт, для них же лучше :)

----------


## heitor91

Now I guess my book will be very big: 1001 Ways to Say 'Shut Up' (And It's Discussions).

----------


## TATY

In the words of Тютчев "Silentium!"

----------


## heitor91

> In the words of Тютчев "Silentium!"

 Oooh, they did it! You rock!

----------


## basurero

НЕ ИЗДАВАЙ ЗВУК! 
Это лучший вариант, скорее всего   ::

----------


## Rtyom

It will be tricky! Which sound?  ::

----------

